# Weird Bubbles Coming from Anacharis



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

So my anacharis has tiny bubbles coming from it. Like in a perfect line, weird! What do you guys think it is?




























Weird!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1) Stop taking pictures sideways. It throws me off. Hahah! =)
2) It means it's growing. The bubbles are oxygen bubbles. Plants use CO2 and make O2. The bubbles result because the water (at least the water close to the plant) is already super-saturated with oxygen, so all the new oxygen produced is produced in the form of gaseous bubbles and not dissolved oxygen. It's called pearling.
3) Not to be mean or condescending, but a lot of your threads have been answered lots of times in the forums. Just use "search" and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i thought it was a problem cause the bubbles were coming out sideways but i see now. normal growth


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

If the bubbles are all coming from one spot on the plant, it could be the plant has been damaged there. When I trim the tops off of plants or accidentally damage a leaf I'll get a stream of bubbles like that. Its nothing to worry about, just normal plant behavior.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Have you changed anything recently?

When I went from a 15 NO fixture to an AH Supply 36w fixture, my Java Ferns did the same thing. It was actually pretty cool to watch!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

When the leaves are covered with bubbles that are sticking to the leaves it's called pearling, a good thing as epicfish said just the O2 coming out of the leaves, often when you see bubbles as in your photos there is a vector (or small hole) in they leaf and and the released bubbles are called streaming.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I like to call that "Machine Gun Tracers" lol. Yeah, usually a damaged spot, or crack in the leaf or stem. No biggie.


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I concur, there is plant damage in that area. I see that all the time after pruning other plants.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> If the bubbles are all coming from one spot on the plant, it could be the plant has been damaged there. When I trim the tops off of plants or accidentally damage a leaf I'll get a stream of bubbles like that. Its nothing to worry about, just normal plant behavior.


seen that happen before, but not a line of it. it's taking a leak!


----------

